# Thank you to whichever moderator



## Ereth (Jun 16, 2000)

I do not know which moderator to thank but I wanted to say thank you for cleaning up the comments in the thread about my mothers death.

It's very kind and sensitive of you, and while I did not ask, I do so very much appreciate it, and wanted to say thank you.


----------

